# Upgraded the Board to Version 3.68



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

I upgraded the board this afternoon (early AM for you). Everything seems to be fine but please report any glitches if you detect them.

It got kind of dicey for a second and I "freaked out" a bit thinking that I might have really gooned up the board. I found the modules I needed to upgrade and everything seems normal now.

Blessings,

Rich


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 9, 2007)

Any new features?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

No. Mainly just a bug fix. Is it just me or is the Quick reply really tiny?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2007)

Really tiny.


----------



## caddy (Aug 9, 2007)

RTQR:

Really Tiny Quick Reply


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2007)

Small...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 9, 2007)

yes, shrunk considerably.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 9, 2007)

Eentsy-weentsy.

[Okay, that was silly!]


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I upgraded the board this afternoon (early AM for you). ...and everything seems normal now.



Finally! I've been waiting for this board to be normal for quite some time!

But that doesn't mean you got rid of Bawb, does it?


----------



## Civbert (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the buttons are the same size, only the window appears smaller. Should encourage shorter quick replies, and not long drawn-out verbose wordy replies. But I don't know. Some people don't know when to quit. They just go on and on and on and on... Know what I mean? Can't shut them up.


----------



## caddy (Aug 9, 2007)

Civbert said:


> I think the buttons are the same size, only the window appears smaller. Should encourage shorter quick replies, and not long drawn-out verbose wordy replies. But I don't know. Some people don't know when to quit. They just go on and on and on and on... Know what I mean? Can't shut them up.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 9, 2007)

Civbert said:


> ...long drawn-out verbose wordy replies.



I think we should stamp-out and eliminate repeated redundancies such as this too.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> Civbert said:
> 
> 
> > ...long drawn-out verbose wordy replies.
> ...


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 9, 2007)

Rich,

On a different matter, in the Translations and Manuscripts forum I see that some good threads are going to be bumped off into oblivion -- with the latest about to go being "Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad?", which has a lot of good info on it. Any way to rectify this?

Thanks for considering it!

Steve


----------



## Civbert (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Civbert said:
> ...




Hey! Do we have embedded quoting again?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 9, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> I think we should stamp-out and eliminate repeated redundancies such as this too.



All redundancies should be reported (in writing, in triplicate) to the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

bookslover said:


> All redundancies should be reported (in writing, in triplicate) to the Department of Redundancy Department.



You can say that again.

BTW, I haven't noticed any difference (except for this thread being here). Nothing looks smaller to me. Everything works the same way it did last week. I've even still got the same bad humor that I always had. I thought an upgrade was supposed to make things better!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 9, 2007)

{{{Where am I, why is it so dark? I'm in a maze or something. What's going on? Where did the Puritan Board go? Why are my words coming out RED?}}}




Calvibaptist said:


> Finally! I've been waiting for this board to be normal for quite some time!
> 
> But that doesn't mean you got rid of Bawb, does it?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> {{{Where am I, why is it so dark? I'm in a maze or something. What's going on? Where did the Puritan Board go? Why are my words coming out RED?}}}



Hmmmmm...

The founder of the Church of Bawb is now typing in red and can't figure out why....

Let's see....whose favorite color is red? Oh, I don't know....maybe....SATAN?!?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Notice that part of the upgrade is that "Gorgeous Bob" is back.

That's worth the three character wide Quick Reply!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

Who's "Gorgeous Bob?" Is he anything like "Georgeous Bob?"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

No, you spelled gorgeous incorrectly.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

No fair changing posts after the fact! Boy, those moderators. You just can't trust them anymore.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

The word "anymore" implies there was a time when they could be trusted.

I have the power to turn the smug back on themselves. Bwuhahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > {{{Where am I, why is it so dark? I'm in a maze or something. What's going on? Where did the Puritan Board go? Why are my words coming out RED?}}}
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

The Quick reply width is fixed.


----------



## caddy (Aug 10, 2007)

_Reeeeeeeeallly_





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...


----------

